# Thames Tunnels - Branch A+B



## Zero (Mar 26, 2008)

Ever since visiting the Pimlico Steam tunnel a few years ago ive always wanted to do more tunnels of the underwater variety, and after stumbling across a article reviewing two which had recently undergone a mass clean i thought that would be a good place to start.

I met up with my friend and we headed off into the snow, of to the mega pollutant that is London. We briefly stocked up on supplies and food and headed over to our entrance.

We popped the cover and headed down and into a large chamber with about 7 ladder taking us down to the floor. We seemed to be midway along so we decided to head north to begin with. The tunnels themselves had only just been cleaned last year and checked for damages and leaks but only 8 months on there was newly formed pools of bright yellow gunk lining the floors every now and then, and small droplets of water dripping from the roof.

Midway up the tunnel there was a huge dent in the ceiling where the tunnel had almost caved in to the pressure of the river above. A few emergency support beams had been welded in place. After 800 meters or so of walking we came to the end a small chamber with ladders leading up to a concrete manhole. 

As i shone my torch around i came across a black object proper up against a wall. On closer inspection it turned out to be a briefcase with what looked like "London Electric" printed on the front. I clicked the top and my eyes lit up when i saw the contents. Blueprints and diagrams of several tunnels which ran beneath the river including the most detailed drawings of the two we were in now.

After taking a few "documentation" photos we headed back down the tunnel to the southern side. We eventually came to a series of stair which took us up into a large chamber with signs for Tunnel A + B printed on the walls. In the middle was a staircase leading to a cover at the top of a ladder.

We left the hatch for now and headed down tunnel B. A few feet bigger then tunnel A and had what looked like shelves running along the side. Apart from that this tunnel was the same as "A" but towards the end it split into two with a smaller tunnel heading of to the left. We continued on with the one we were in until we reached the end. I received the fright of my life while walking under a manhole cover at the exact second a lorry drove over the top. The sound and vibrations scared the living hell out of me, i thought the tunnel was collapsing.

By now i was getting tired and we had a long walk back to our entrance. We took a few pictures here and there on the way back, quickly lifting the hatch we found which led up into a room with a jammed door we could not get out of, oh well. 

A good trip all in all and there should be more to come.

My pictures are awful as my main torch died and they all had to be painted with a head torch.


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thats some cool stuff


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah, awful pictures, just awful! *_shakes head_ LOL! 

Looks Awesome Fella! Reading your write up what with the location and all reminded me of *this* article I read the other day. 

Very cool looking spot, and nice mappage scouting, that's becoming a bit of a habit eh?! 

JD


----------



## Zero (Mar 26, 2008)

Jondoe_264 said:


> Yeah, awful pictures, just awful! *_shakes head_ LOL!
> 
> Looks Awesome Fella! Reading your write up what with the location and all reminded me of *this* article I read the other day.



Arrgghhh i just cant win against the otters. I think there only two options left for me, to embrace it, or to hunt u all down.


----------



## snappel (Mar 26, 2008)

Excellent!

Pimlico though, that was dog. I swear I've still got a lump on my head from that beam.


----------



## King Al (Mar 26, 2008)

Great Report Zero, Bit of luck finding that case of maps looks very strange with those beams sticking out every where


----------



## Zero (Mar 26, 2008)

snappel said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Pimlico though, that was dog. I swear I've still got a lump on my head from that beam.



haha yea not once, not twice, but three times on the same beam!. haha



> strange with those beams sticking out every where



Yea thats where the cables would have run


----------



## snappel (Mar 26, 2008)

In future I'm wearing a lid...


----------



## LittleElvis (Mar 26, 2008)

at last bitch. been looking forward to seeing these for ages.


----------



## smileysal (Mar 26, 2008)

Excellent pics. Really like the look of these tunnels. Like the view up to the grid half way up and the ladders going up to them, and the shot with the steps going upwards with the beams sticking out.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## freebird (Mar 27, 2008)

Great explore and really cool shots. Lovin the 2nd to last shot especially.


----------



## za-hateshiganai (Mar 27, 2008)

Zero said:


> My pictures are awful



If those pics are awful then what are mine!


----------

